# Tell me what you think. Deer hunting with a Taurus Raging Bull [email protected] yards?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive killed a lot of hogs with my TRB 454 at around 30-40 yards free hand without a rest.

Am I stretching it a little to far wanting to get a deer at around 80-100 yards with a good rest for the gun? I'm pretty sure I can do it,,,,watcha think. (The gun has a good scope on it)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you have the cahunahs to shoot hogs free hand at 40 yards, I think a Bull, with a scope, with a rest, and the right ammo.....shouldn't be a problem at all, even at 100 yards.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

With a good bullet and a 454 casull you should have at least 1,100 foot pounds of energy @ 100 yards which I believe would be quite adequate if you can make the shot cleanly and accurately.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I dont reload. Ive had good luck with the Magtech 260Gr SJSP. It says its 1800fps with 1871 Ftlbs.......

Deer hunting starts Sept 15th here in SC. Ill post pictures "When" it happens,,,,(Not "If" it happens),,,,,,,Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If you're comfortable making consistent hits at that range then the .454 will certainly do the job. When I used to hunt, I carried a .44 Magnum with hand loads I worked up for deer and black bear country and never worried about the gun and caliber doing the job.

I'll be in the low country not too far from you on opening day. Good luck.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

No deer yet with the 454. My BSA scope went out and Im waiting on a new Nikon thats on back order.......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> No deer yet with the 454. My BSA scope went out and Im waiting on a new Nikon thats on back order.......


I like Nikon scopes, rest assured if you get a good rest and do your part I'm sure the 454 Casull will work on pretty much anything, including dangerous game out to at least 200 yards.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I can hit a baseball with no problem at 100 yards with the Raging Bull 454.

Yea,,,,this will be my third Nikon scope. I have the Pro-Staff on my Marlin 45-70 and the BuckMaster on my 30-06 Savage Axis.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Got the Nikon Force XR EER Pistol Scope 2.5-8x 28mm BDC Reticle . Its for sale. Ill take 185.00 for it.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/71...ing-_-717528&gclid=CImuvsHknLwCFU9p7AodWzEATg


----------

